# windows - explorer.dll wiederherstellen ?



## Stephan Liebig (15. August 2006)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgendes Problem: 

Ich habe einen Rechner, der nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß hochfährt.
Dort wo der Willkommen Screen von Windows XP erscheinen soll, zeigt die explorer.exe mir folgenden Fehler: 
*Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden, weil BROWSEUI.dll nicht gefunden wurde. Neuinstallation der Anwendung könnte den Fehler beheben.*


Wie kann ich die wiederherstellen ?

Danke!


----------

